# Dog food : what do you feed your dog?



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I wanted to ask: 
*What type of dog food do you feed your dog?
Do you recommend a certain type?*

Luckily, my dog eat pretty well and is not too picky. 
Of course, there are certain foods that she does not like nor will she eat.
She is definitely a meat eater. She loves meat mixed with her food.

After trial and error, she seems to really like the Beneful (Healthy Radiance - orange color) dog food.
She loves can dog food mixed with it especially, but she will eat this food dry.

I can tell a huge difference in her coat when using this food. Her coat is very shiny and healthy.

I will usually mix Purina can food (beef tips, lamb & rice) with her Beneful, and she loves it.

Of course, I am guilty of cooking her other various meats (beef, chicken) and mixing it with her food.

So far so good, she is doing great, but I was wondering what do others feed their dog?

Thank you for any advice and help.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

mine eat dry food. And occasually I will had chicken to their diet.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i feed wilderness/evo red meat. dry only. the only thing i add is 1 tbs ground flaxseed


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

smith family kennels & PeanutsMommy,

*Where are you purchasing this food?*



> i feed wilderness/evo red meat. dry only. the only thing i add is 1 tbs ground flaxseed


*Now, what made you decide to choose this kind?
How did you learn about it?
Why do you add the 1 tbs of ground flaxseed?*

I'm just trying to understand maybe different alternatives to feeding my dog.

Thank you!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

blue wilderness i get at petsmart and evo i get at the feed store.

i used to feed nutro but Peanut was always throwing up and never wanted to eat so i started doing some research on the internet about a better quality feed and found Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and decided to feed 6 star foods. I made the change and he has not thrown up since and he gets exited about his food.
i add the flaxseed for the omegas


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, thank you for the great and very helpful link.

I am going to look through this.

There is so much out there to learn and know about - it can be rather confusing.

I appreciate your help.
:woof::goodpost:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

it even goes deeper then just that. it is overwhelming and alot more to it then just going to the store and grabbing a bag..i didnt know it until i got a dog of my own. you just have to look into the food and see what will work for your dogs needs and will fit your budget.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I recently switched from Canidae ALS Lamb & Rice forumla (4-star, high-median price range) to Tast of the Wild - High Prairie. It is completely grain free and my dogs love it!

Before learning more about feed quality (on the Dog Food Analysis site) I fed the Beneful. I was distubed by what I found out about this low-quality (1-star) feed. This is just one of the few things the site says about Beneful:

"We prefer not to see the use of artificial colourants in dog food. Some of these are believed to be carcinogenic and cause hyperactivity disorders and are banned from use in many countries."

While it may seem like a lot of money to spend to get a higher quality feed, in the long run your dog will be happier, healthier and it may even add years to your dog's life. They have less allergy/skin issues, a shinier coat and better muscle tone. Visit a local non-chain pet store or feed store/co-op and check out the products they carry there. Almost anything you find there is going to be a higher quality than what you are feeding now. Kirkland Signature (Costco's brand) is supposed to be a good median quality for a good price too.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Carriana,
Thank you. 


> While it may seem like a lot of money to spend to get a higher quality feed, in the long run your dog will be happier, healthier and it may even add years to your dog's life.


That's very true.

I had no idea that Beneful was so low in food analysis rating...wow.

I will definitely start looking around for different options.

I'm so glad that I have everyone here to help me and offer great advice.

I am grateful to you.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I didn't either until I did more research when my puppy was getting sick multiple times a day. Rule of thumb: if a dog food lists any kind of grain as the first ingredient, stay away! Corn is not a natural part of a dogs diet and many store-brands list it as the #1 ingredient (the ingredients are listed in order of prevalence). 

Always glad to help!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been feeding Innova adult for a while now. Not sure where it's rated but I'm happy with it. If you're only feeding one dog, spend the money for a quality feed. It's worth it.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting.
I will definitely do more research.

Luckily, my dog has never gotten sick.
So, I guess that I never had to really think about changing her food because she appeared fine with it.

She loves to eat, and I just want her to have a good , nutritious dog food.

Yes, you've been a big help!
:woof:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I've been feeding Innova adult for a while now. Not sure where it's rated but I'm happy with it. If you're only feeding one dog, spend the money for a quality feed. It's worth it.


Innova is a 5-star feed, so pretty good stuff. Innova Evo is probably one of the best feeds out there.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm feeding Innova. i'm really happy with it.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

my puppies like turds the most


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

MADBood said:


> my puppies like turds the most


i am so glad i only have 1 dog sometimes and he dont get the chance to eat poo 

nice avatar


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i am so glad i only have 1 dog sometimes and he dont get the chance to eat poo
> 
> nice avatar


kenneling dogs are sure to make poo eaters out of them. 

you like seeing Deebo (avatar) get down and dirty, huh?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki likes his new TOTW food so much he wants to eat his TOTW poo too. Dang poo eaters!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao mine too and 2 foot ropes


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut loves dryer sheets I keep finding those he must be sneaking them I never see him eat em. Bounce fresh poo:hammer:


----------



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

I feed Chino this stuff called Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice for Puppies. The food is really light colored, so his poo comes out really light, it looks like pumpkin pie filling. He seems to take well to the stuff. Cost about $50 for a 50lb bag. What is THE BEST food in a 50lb bag btw? I was looking at the Orijen...ingredients sound really good. Any idea if it comes in 50lb bags? And roughly the cost?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Strange my dog loves dryer sheets to. But I feed Orijen and so far its been perfect.


I have come to notice it takes 2 days for him to pass them after I do laundry. He must think they are something special since I have never witnessed him steal one just clean up the evidence.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if you just say "soap" Peanut comes running like hes going to get a treat.

how fast do you go thru a 50lb?

i have only one dog to feed so i may go thru food slower but i get the 13 bag of evo and the meduim bag of wilderness it takes a little over 3 weeks to go thru that for Peanut alone.

for me i worry about getting a larger bag because the foods dont have artificial preservatives i worry it will expire before i get thru it. but i can totally understand feeding multiple dogs needing bigger bags. i dont think i save any money buying smaller bags i just couldnt get thru a big bag fast enough


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not even going to embarrass myself right now, but I'll tell you all dogs are doing good on what there eating 

Hows this one look?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I know what you mean marty thats why I didn't mention what dog food I use. I can't afford that expensive stuff. Too many mouths to feed but all mine are health so thats what matters. I go through about 3 to 4 40lb bags a month on 8 dogs


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

rule of thumb (im totally gonna trademark this lol)

if u can buy your dog food at a grocery store, walmart, target, or flea market, it is not a good food to feed ur dog.

the reason i say this is becuz alot of people arent aware of how low the food they are feeding scores. 

i personally feed orijen. it a 6star food but very pricey (and it doesnt help that it jumped up in price just recently) but it is a GREAATTTT food. kenya has gotten definition in ways i wouldnt have imagined, and she is only 7months. she is well on her way to looking like lil bits little cousin or somethin lol. The way i see it is, who cares how much it is, becuz its worth it in the end. to the OP, check out the health and nutrition section and there is a sticky about rating ur dog food. if money is a factor, Blue Buffalo is reasonably priced at petsmart and is a 4star feed.

good luck


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

jkoo1982 said:


> I feed Chino this stuff called Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice for Puppies. The food is really light colored, so his poo comes out really light, it looks like pumpkin pie filling. He seems to take well to the stuff. Cost about $50 for a 50lb bag. What is THE BEST food in a 50lb bag btw? I was looking at the Orijen...ingredients sound really good. Any idea if it comes in 50lb bags? And roughly the cost?





infinity8x3 said:


> 50lbs of Orijen cost about 50$ to 60$ Poops are the color of a tootsie roll with the consitancy of playdough. Healthy hyper and happy puppy.


no way man!!!!

havent found it in a 50lb bag. its a great food but expensive. i payed $70 for a 30lb bag =/


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol now I didn't say I got my food from the grocery store it comes from pet depot its just not one of the high end dog foods its more of a middle grade. Its not a well brand(lol using bartender talk here) No kibble or purina here lol. But I can't afford what you buy. Us working kennels spend alot of money on our dogs anyways. I have found that a good operating kennel that is in it for the dogs does good to pay for their dog food cause no dog is going to a bad home they will keep them first.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> lol now I didn't say I got my food from the grocery store it comes from pet depot its just not one of the high end dog foods its more of a middle grade. Its not a well brand(lol using bartender talk here) No kibble or purina here lol. But I can't afford what you buy. Us working kennels spend alot of money on our dogs anyways. I have found that a good operating kennel that is in it for the dogs does good to pay for their dog food cause no dog is going to a bad home they will keep them first.


oh i wasnt referrin to u hun. ahhaha, iw as jsut saying rule of thumb... im talking about alpo, purina, beneful.... it was mainly for the OP, since she said she was feedin beneful


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I hear ya I just that had to clear that up


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> lol I know what you mean marty thats why I didn't mention what dog food I use. I can't afford that expensive stuff. Too many mouths to feed but all mine are health so thats what matters. I go through about 3 to 4 40lb bags a month on 8 dogs


Understandable.
Sometimes, it is difficult to buy certain kinds when you don't have the money.



> it was mainly for the OP, since she said she was feedin beneful


I really appreciate your help, and I'm going to research this a lot more and find a different kind.

I don't have a PetSmart in my area, and my local feed store doesn't a lot of dog food.

I feel like a horrible owner, now. 
No, I'm just kidding. 
Seriously, she is healthy, and I do my best (for what I know), but now that I'm aware of this low rating, I'm going to research and make a few changes.

I really appreciate all the responses and feedback.
Thank you!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you can only feed what your budget allows and that is understandable. i can feed what i do because i have 1 mouth to feed and i cut out things for myself when the food container gets low. that and i look for coupons on the internet i am not above coupons i love em


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i just switched to wellness super5mix its a lil pricey $28 for 15lbs but its a 5 star food and i only got one dog so y not give her the good stuff


----------



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

I looked up the Orijen...I'm gonna have to switch to that stuff. I was told at Petsmart BB was the best...Liars! Orijen kills it in the ratings and after looking at the ingredients, I'm considering switching my diet to this stuff. Found a place in Seattle that carries it for 63.99 for a 30lb bag. Heading up there this Saturday anyways to go watch my first ever weight pull event! I have no idea what to expect, so I'm pretty excited! Thanks for the info on the Orijen guys!

By the way, do I purchase just "puppy" or "large puppy" formula?


----------



## Rico (Feb 19, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> i just switched to wellness super5mix its a lil pricey $28 for 15lbs but its a 5 star food and i only got one dog so y not give her the good stuff


Hey just to let you know wellness super5mix is different then it was wellness went under a change in there food and there 5 mix isnt as good as lets say a Evo or Innova etc.. If you are set on using Wellness I would use there CORE which is grain free not sure how old your dog is but its a great food just not for a puppy..

Another option that I use for my Lab is Eagle Pack there Holistic Select I use there senior Care which is great for my 11 yr old Lab... For my Pit Puppy Rico I use Innova Puppy formula..


----------



## Rico (Feb 19, 2009)

jkoo1982 said:


> I looked up the Orijen...I'm gonna have to switch to that stuff. I was told at Petsmart BB was the best...Liars! Orijen kills it in the ratings and after looking at the ingredients, I'm considering switching my diet to this stuff. Found a place in Seattle that carries it for 63.99 for a 30lb bag. Heading up there this Saturday anyways to go watch my first ever weight pull event! I have no idea what to expect, so I'm pretty excited! Thanks for the info on the Orijen guys!
> 
> By the way, do I purchase just "puppy" or "large puppy" formula?


Here is the thing I was told for a dog that is gonna get bigger then 80lb then go for the large breed formula if not use there just puppy formula. I had started using Innova puppy formula which is a great dog food $52 for a 30lb bag for my Pit pup which is only 9 weeks old but since his dad is 120lb and the mom is 95lb after I finish this bag I will switch to the large breed formula that has lower amounts in calcium and other supplements so the pup doesnt grow to fast or get bone spurts figuring that the pup is gonna grow on his own so its considered a better formula for a pup.. So with that if your pup is gonna be bigger then 80lb get the large breed formula..


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Rico said:


> Hey just to let you know wellness super5mix is different then it was wellness went under a change in there food and there 5 mix isnt as good as lets say a Evo or Innova etc.. If you are set on using Wellness I would use there CORE which is grain free not sure how old your dog is but its a great food just not for a puppy..
> 
> Another option that I use for my Lab is Eagle Pack there Holistic Select I use there senior Care which is great for my 11 yr old Lab... For my Pit Puppy Rico I use Innova Puppy formula..


thanks for the info my pup is 10 months old fresh off of puppy food i will look into the core but were i live i cant get my hands on the evo or the oriejn i would love to give it to her the wellness super5 may not be the greatest but it the best i can get my hands on without ordering the food even if they changed im sure its better than the other foods at my disposal(purina, iams, pedigree etc...) I also looked up the exact product im feeding her on the food analysis site and it was 5 star so they couldnt have changed for the worse that much


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

I am starting my pup out on Kirkland Signature puppy food. It is a brand you can only get at Costco. I'm not sure if Costco is country wide but at 12$ for 20lbs its a good deal. It also has a true meat product as the first ingredient. 


Calorie Content
3,761 kcal/kg (356 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy


Ingredients:
Chicken,chicken meal,whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, egg product, beet pulp, chicken fat(preserved with mixed tocopherols and Vitamin E), potatoes,fish meal, flaxseed,natural flavors, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder,
salmon oil (a source of DHA), rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 28.0% minimum
Crude Fat 17.0% minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% minimum
Moisture 10.0% minimum
Calcium 1.2% minimum
Phosphorus 1.0%minimum
Zinc 225mg/kg minimum
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg minimum
Vitamin E 250 IU/kg minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids 3.0% minimum*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.5% minimum*
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) 0.05% minimum*


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

We are currently using the Purina Pro Plan puppy food. Abby literally inhales it and is finished in about 2 minutes. She must like the taste.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dogs do not have as many taste buds as humans so they can taste just not as well as we can. that is why they are able to scarf down food they dont need to taste it.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

Destiney Eats Half Dry Dog Food With Half Raw Chicken Legs.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

purina super coat dry food

mixed with randomly

chicken frames
chick necks
raw egg
left over food
chick/meat roll thingys.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Skreed said:


> I am starting my pup out on Kirkland Signature puppy food. It is a brand you can only get at Costco. I'm not sure if Costco is country wide but at 12$ for 20lbs its a good deal. It also has a true meat product as the first ingredient.
> 
> Calorie Content
> 3,761 kcal/kg (356 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
> ...


KS Brand is supposed to be a pretty good dog food for the price. It's superior to Store brands but not as good as the higher end stuff. All in all a nice middle of the road food


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

PBGoodDogs said:


> We are currently using the Purina Pro Plan puppy food. Abby literally inhales it and is finished in about 2 minutes. She must like the taste.


i used pro plan puppy for a while and really liked so did my dog she would finish be4 i could leave the kitchen, but when i seen how low it was rated on the dog food analysis site (1 star) i switched to the wellness (5 star) and she eats this just as fast as she ate the purina


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

purina in australia in supported by dr harry is that the same as u guys in america?


----------



## Trippydawg (Feb 27, 2009)

Been feeding Trippy Natural choice chicken, rice and oatmeal. He was severely underweight when we got him and he has filled out nicely on this food. His stool is regular and never runny, but after seeing the reviews on this food I am switching him to the Evo Red Meats. When I brought the bag home today he wouldn't stop sniffing it. He doesn't even look twice at his regular bag of food.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Trippydawg said:


> Been feeding Trippy Natural choice chicken, rice and oatmeal. He was severely underweight when we got him and he has filled out nicely on this food. His stool is regular and never runny, but after seeing the reviews on this food I am switching him to the Evo Red Meats. When I brought the bag home today he wouldn't stop sniffing it. He doesn't even look twice at his regular bag of food.


Peanut is the same way over a bag of evo red meat


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

MADBood said:


> my puppies like turds the most


:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Trippydawg said:


> Been feeding Trippy Natural choice chicken, rice and oatmeal. He was severely underweight when we got him and he has filled out nicely on this food. His stool is regular and never runny, but after seeing the reviews on this food I am switching him to the Evo Red Meats. When I brought the bag home today he wouldn't stop sniffing it. He doesn't even look twice at his regular bag of food.


Make sure you phase the old stuff out slowly. Are you mixing at least 50/50 of the old and new? You don't want to upset his tummy.


----------



## Rico (Feb 19, 2009)

I only fed Innova for my puppy then Evo for the adult dogs.... But I am switching to Orijen this food is GREAT.... I did some research on it and alot of people here use it.. Its a top notch food if you dont mind the cost its well worth it for sure....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Rico said:


> I only fed Innova for my puppy then Evo for the adult dogs.... But I am switching to Orijen this food is GREAT.... I did some research on it and alot of people here use it.. Its a top notch food if you dont mind the cost its well worth it for sure....


yay! im glad ur switchin over... ahah i should be a recurituer i swear... no one used it until i started advertising it ahhaha... cant wait til kenya is adult so i can try the fish diet.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Orijen Puppy, man I'm never leaving. But I swear I got knocked over the head when I had to step up to the 30lbs bag....$70 man, sheesh. Not that your getting discounted getting a 15lb or vice versa.


----------



## BrindlePit (Aug 29, 2008)

I had noah on evo red meats and he loved it but his poo was just too runny and he kept waking up in the middle of the night so we took him to the vet and she told us to put him on Royal Canin puppy food his poop is hardening a little but is rated so low and i want to get him the best any suggestions or has anybody had any experiences with royal canin i would love some feedback...


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I use that Dick Van Patton food.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

BrindlePit said:


> I had noah on evo red meats and he loved it but his poo was just too runny and he kept waking up in the middle of the night so we took him to the vet and she told us to put him on Royal Canin puppy food his poop is hardening a little but is rated so low and i want to get him the best any suggestions or has anybody had any experiences with royal canin i would love some feedback...


very interesting...I tried the raw diet but also had Peanut on red meat and he was doing fine on it. brand new bag and I tried raw for the past almost 3 weeks Peanut has not had 1 regular poo..Peanut is on meds for that but today I just cold turkey (hes on meds anyway) changed him to Orijen I will definately have to update how he does on this change.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I was feeding my pups Iams until I joined this site I am in the process of switching them over to Canidae we are up to about a 70/30 ratio and no problems what so ever. Eventually I hope to switch over to Orijen until then what they get now is _*ALOT*_ better than Iams


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

im so excited my local pet shop just got innova i think lexi will be switched soon


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta is loving her Dick Van Pattons Natural Balance organic food.


----------



## vinay5421 (Aug 16, 2021)

I feed my dog almost a lot of things. Nonveg and as well as veg. My dog loves to eat salad but make sure you only feed eatable vegetables or fruits. This source can help you to figure out can my dog eat vegetables


----------

